# Brazilian Black Awareness Day



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
You... Why am I not suprised?...

So are you pro one-drop rule?


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> The Black Awareness Day is racist. And believe or not, November 20th is holiday in my city (Black population: 3%)!!! Sadly all those "awareness" groups are trying to introduce American racial constructions to Brazil, which is a nonsense.
> 
> As we can see on this very pictures, most of the people got more European than African genes, and are actually mixed, multi-ethnic, "pardos" or whatever.


 Racist... In a country which clearly the major part of the population is a mix of black, white and native american, more than 80% said they're white to the census... it used to happen 30 years ago. Assume you had black features used to be a shame. It was racist... say someone has a bad hair, a potato nose, say "serviço de preto"... THIS IS RACIST!!! 
The Black Awareness Day is definetely not racist, it's a day to Brazil assume its African roots that were denied for more than 3 hundred years. A day to, not only the black and mulatos, but EVERY BRAZILIAN remember that we have *no right to be racist *, that the racial segregation is something that belongs to the past, only to our past. So it doesn't matter if in your city has just 3% of black people, It's in brazil isn't it??? For many years, even after the abolition, the black people in our country were humiliated, subdued in a way that no other ethnicity ways... Now they have a voice, *WE HAVE A VOICE!!!!!* There is no bad hair, no ugly nose, no weird lips... now our country is starting to see the real beauty... the beauty of diversity.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Blablablablablabla

It's racist. All those "awareness" groups are actually hate groups trying to force their racist agenda to everybody. My city stopped yesterday because this racist crap. And the thing goes beyond: they are trying to categorize people in every government formular (on the apartheid SA basis), something unknown in Brazil so far. I hope people realize how pathetic and dangerous this kind of initiative in a society not-organized on racial lines.

And 80% said it was white on Census? When? The figure is about 45% and it's pretty accurate. And the other half is NOT black, but mixed, and the European and Indigenous elements play a more important role than the African one. You see, here we don't profess the one-drop rule.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

It seems brazilteen has a special talent for creating pointless threads that - not unsurprisingly - gets commented only by brazilians. 

And Brazilian politicians have also a very special talent, which is for creating pointless bank holiday Days. They work too much in the Brazilian Congress, as you can imagine, they sure need one more bank holiday.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Blablablablablabla
> 
> It's racist. All those "awareness" groups are actually hate groups trying to force their racist agenda to everybody. My city stopped yesterday because this racist crap. And the thing goes beyond: they are trying to categorize people in every government formular (on the apartheid SA basis), something unknown in Brazil so far. I hope people realize how pathetic and dangerous this kind of initiative in a society not-organized on racial lines.
> ...


 Today, with cultural politics, but 30 years ago... 
Man, maybe cuz you live in a region which most party of the population isn't black you don't get or imagine the scars slavery left in our society. If some day you come to Salvador and want to understand what these things means to us, contact me. You can't imagine how wrong you are about this hate thing.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> It seems brazilteen has a special talent for creating pointless threads that - not unsurprisingly - gets commented only by brazilians.
> 
> And Brazilian politicians have also a very special talent, which is for creating pointless bank holiday Days. They work too much in the Brazilian Congress, as you can imagine, they sure need one more bank holiday.


 Study a little bit more and you'll see that the politicians created anything.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> Study a little bit more and you'll see that the politicians created anything.


I think you are the one in need of more study, as your english sucks. The above sentence you wrote doesn't make any sense, by the way.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Jeff Portella said:


> Se tivesse um dia do imigrante será que postariam...


Black Brazilians aren't immigrants. White Brazilians are.

Anyway.

What do you guys mean by "African-Brazilian Culture"? To me, based on what I saw in the pictures, that's what I think of when I think about Brazil ... and I'm pretty sure the average person on any country of any continent pictures and thinks the same of Brazil as well.

I guess my point is, what Brazilians in this forum are calling "African-Brazilian Culture", to the rest of us it just seems as the de-facto Brazilian culture.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> I think you are the one in need of more study, as your english sucks. The above sentence you wrote doesn't make any sense, by the way.


 But I guess u understood it, and I have no obligation to speak english perfectly, it's not my language. But you have the obligation to know the history of your country instead of offend a teenager.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

alex3000 said:


> Black Brazilians aren't immigrants. White Brazilians are.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...



There is no Brazilian culture. We have a lot of cultures in our country, that's why some people get so surprised when they come here.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

> Black Brazilians aren't immigrants. White Brazilians are.


I really don't know what you mean by that, but both black and white people were shipped into Brasil out of nowhere, so that in a sense they are both immigrants. I say in a sense because, obviously, before the arrival of the portuguese there was no such thing as Brazil. The only native people of what today is Brazil were the various indigenous people who inhabitated that part of South America in the beginning of the XVI century. So I guess an Indigenous People Day (we actually have that too) is far more meaningful to me than Black Awareness Day, even though I don't have any indigenous ancestry (that I'm aware of).


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
You can't consider as an immigrant someone that was forced to leave its homeland.  Now do you see that you really need to study?
And by the way, there is a official day to celebrate the indigenous culture, but I'm doubtfull if you remember it.


----------



## popa1980 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> The Black Awareness Day is racist. And believe or not, November 20th is holiday in my city (Black population: 3%)!!! Sadly all those "awareness" groups are trying to introduce American racial constructions to Brazil, which is a nonsense.
> 
> As we can see on this very pictures, most of the people got more European than African genes, and are actually mixed, multi-ethnic, "pardos" or whatever.


You are annoyed because the black Brazilians are waking up? black brazilians now have more confidence and self-esteem than they ever had before so this black awareness day will get bigger if you like it or not.


----------



## popa1980 (Apr 18, 2007)

Tourniquet said:


> Racist... In a country which clearly the major part of the population is a mix of black, white and native american, more than 80% said they're white to the census... it used to happen 30 years ago. Assume you had black features used to be a shame. It was racist... say someone has a bad hair, a potato nose, say "serviço de preto"... THIS IS RACIST!!!
> The Black Awareness Day is definetely not racist, it's a day to Brazil assume its African roots that were denied for more than 3 hundred years. A day to, not only the black and mulatos, but EVERY BRAZILIAN remember that we have *no right to be racist *, that the racial segregation is something that belongs to the past, only to our past. So it doesn't matter if in your city has just 3% of black people, It's in brazil isn't it??? For many years, even after the abolition, the black people in our country were humiliated, subdued in a way that no other ethnicity ways... Now they have a voice, *WE HAVE A VOICE!!!!!* *There is no bad hair, no ugly nose, no weird lips... now our country is starting to see the real beauty... the beauty of diversity*.


Yes, Brazilians always say that Bahians are ugly and people in the South are beautiful because they are more European. Most of the models in Brazil are white also. But things are changing for sure.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have any black gene and I did this thread LOL hahahahah


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyway I'm a pointless person as acoustic says....


----------



## popa1980 (Apr 18, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> I really don't know what you mean by that, but both black and white people were shipped into Brasil out of nowhere, so that in a sense they are both immigrants. I say in a sense because, obviously, before the arrival of the portuguese there was no such thing as Brazil. The only native people of what today is Brazil were the various indigenous people who inhabitated that part of South America in the beginning of the XVI century. So I guess an Indigenous People Day (we actually have that too) is far more meaningful to me than Black Awareness Day, even though I don't have any indigenous ancestry (that I'm aware of).


Thats good. Everyone in Brazil is so proud to say they have the blood of Italy or German but NEVER indigenous or African.


----------



## popa1980 (Apr 18, 2007)

brazilteen said:


> I don't have any black gene and I did this thread LOL hahahahah


LOL. How do you know you dont have any black genes?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok I don't have any near black gene.....If I have it is from 1500....I have 1 prcent of black gene anyway it isn't majoritary at all hehe....it isn't good or bad it is just what I am lol,I'm sure I have Indigenous blood cuz the first european of my family that came in 1780(there are docs about it my uncle found) was married with an indegenous,so the rest until nowdays anyone married with a black woman or man,but of course there is anyone who had black blood.....So I''ll correct my words "I don't have many black genes"


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm confused. The pictures are pretty much the images most people associate with Brazil anyway (carnaval, capoeira, etc.), not some unique afro-Brazilian culture. I don't understand the point of this thread and the arguing. Why does every Brazilian thread turn into a race/poverty trollfest? :dunno:


----------

